# quick 595 seat post question



## dannyjeffers (Jul 25, 2007)

How many spacers are you able to apply to raise the seat height. There is a limit line on the post itself, are you able to put spacers on up to that point? does anyone know where to purchase additional spacer?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

dannyjeffers said:


> How many spacers are you able to apply to raise the seat height. There is a limit line on the post itself, are you able to put spacers on up to that point? does anyone know where to purchase additional spacer?


You can add spacers up to the line on the post - about 4cm. Your frame should have come with enough spacers to do this, but if you need some just drop me a PM with your address and how many you need.

Regards,
*[email protected]*


----------

